# Current Issues: R15 as of version 10E8/??/??



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, I've copied over the known issues from the last update. They will be removed from the list or labeled as "fixed" if verified as fixed (although it is believed that this release is only laying groundwork for future stability, so probably none of these will be able to be removed). Not sure which is better (removal or labeling). Any thoughts?

*Severe:*
Periodic freezes (no response to remote or front panel, miss scheduled recordings) requiring reset (in worst cases, should be fixed by a destructive, complete reset).
Sometimes fails to record when it should.
Deletion of wrong show when deleted from MyVod list
Shows deleted during playback if KAM is exceeded
1st part of show lost if you reset or have a power loss. *Note:* this also happens on a *completed* recording if it happens to still be in the live buffer
Acting like there's only one tuner, fixed by reset.
Unplayable recording (attempting to play it reverts to live TV). At least once a reset resulted in deleting the recording.

*Serious:*
Limits. Limits. Limits.
The black screen freeze during playback that doesn't require a reset but does require the Prev/Prev or Pause/Play or ??? to restart
Loss of transport controls (FF, RW, etc.) requiring reset.
Some keyword searches have been known to freeze the box (e.g. "SE", "HER") requiring reset.
Spontaneously changes channel.

*Moderate:*
History is worthless (no reason for why something was "cancelled", shouldn't waste space on things "recorded"--wait until they're "deleted" to notate them in history, etc.)
Inability to setup SLs on multiple channels.
Can't distinguish between first-run and repeats 
Inconsistant conflict resolution.
For some people, caller ID just doesn't work.
Search problems: initial article (a, an, the), punctuation (MI-5), only searches phrases, etc.
Channels I receive not right (so autorecord find records unsubscribed channels)
Control bar freezes and does not mark where you are in a program, resulting in returning to the wrong place in a program if you stop viewing
Pressing "record" during live TV doesn't always capture buffer (instead begins recording from that point). Verification needed

*Annoyances:*
Periodic false "unknown number" caller ID notification.
Parodoxical messages ("this episode was/will be recorded" on details for episodes that weren't/won't be recorded").
Loss of guide data on reset or power outage.
Overall slowness with lots of SLs and/or lots of recordings.
No audible or visual feedback for operations that sometimes take a long time.
Searching for Signal Message while watching a recorded program.
Items improperly grouped in MyVod
UI inconsistencies (no mark and delete in to do list, record button doesn't work everywhere to schedule a recording, etc.)
No original air date
Watching an in-progress recording from MyVOD: it just continues on into the live buffer at the end of the recording (doesn't ask about deleting the recording).
Jump back inconsistent (not always six seconds). Possibly fixed (four seconds).
Sometimes get Guided Setup on reset.
Playback is jumpy following jump back.
Status bar really screwy for some recordings (e.g. a 30 minute show looks like a 20 hour recording, but you're only allowed to watch from 19:30 to 20:00).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As I said in the release notes, this is the first part of a two part release.
None of the above issues are "addressed" with the first part (E8).

Also, I would like to keep it as ONE thread, instead of having multiple.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

With all due respect, maybe mine is the one that should be the one thread, since I keep the initial post constantly updated. It's really annoying to have to read 20 pages to see if the issue you just saw is unique.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... 

Then the only recommendation I have, is remove the "spoilizer" part.
Just list them, and you could put a Green "fixed" or something in the front of the problem (or after).


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## suzannew (Jun 17, 2006)

Earl,

I thought you previously indicated that the R-15 allows you to watch previously recorded programs while two shows are recording. I tried to watch VOD programs the other night while both tuners were recording and it wouldn't allow me to do so - kept telling me that Boston Legal was recording and if I went to VOD it would stop.

Is this a bug in my machine or is this a known problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

suzannew said:


> Earl,
> 
> I thought you previously indicated that the R-15 allows you to watch previously recorded programs while two shows are recording. I tried to watch VOD programs the other night while both tuners were recording and it wouldn't allow me to do so - kept telling me that Boston Legal was recording and if I went to VOD it would stop.
> 
> ...


It most certainly should allow you to watch a previously recorded program, while recording two.

How where you getting into MyVOD? List Button? Quick Menu?


----------



## suzannew (Jun 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It most certainly should allow you to watch a previously recorded program, while recording two.
> 
> How where you getting into MyVOD? List Button? Quick Menu?


List Button


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

suzannew said:


> List Button


When you have a chance, I would try rebooting... as it most certainly should let you watch one while recording two.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It most certainly should allow you to watch a previously recorded program, while recording two.
> 
> How where you getting into MyVOD? List Button? Quick Menu?


Wasn't there a known issue (heck, I think it was even in manual!!) about not being able to watch something during manual records? Or something like that? Or am I off my rocker?

(don't know if the poster WAS doing manual records or not...but she jogged some inkling of a memory loose in head.....)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I was testing the Jump Back yesterday during football against the running clock. It does seem to be a constant 4 seconds. But now the playback is jumpy once it backs up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Wasn't there a known issue (heck, I think it was even in manual!!) about not being able to watch something during manual records? Or something like that? Or am I off my rocker?
> 
> (don't know if the poster WAS doing manual records or not...but she jogged some inkling of a memory loose in head.....)


Yes... Manual records in the sense that you set to records, for specific channels and times.

Channel 2 from 3:03 to 3:17
Channel 3 from 3:05 to 3:32

For what ever reason during that, you can't watch another one.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... Manual records in the sense that you set to records, for specific channels and times.
> 
> Channel 2 from 3:03 to 3:17
> Channel 3 from 3:05 to 3:32
> ...


So if one of her two recordings were a manual record, that would explain why she couldn't watch a previous recording from MyVOD? Or am I misundertsanding?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I was testing the Jump Back yesterday during football against the running clock. It does seem to be a constant 4 seconds. But now the playback is jumpy once it backs up.


I've seen this on mine, and I'm still backlevel, so I've added it, but not as a new issue.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> So if one of her two recordings were a manual record, that would explain why she couldn't watch a previous recording from MyVOD? Or am I misundertsanding?


I've never tried it with one...

But I think the problem with the dual Manuals, was that you could watch either of the recordings when they where going.

But you could still watch something from MyVod


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl, how come there isn't an entry for annoyances for slow responding box.. I sware this thing is super slow one minute mostely for football and other times it's quick...

Overall though for being the year 2006, the thing is freaking slow to respond! My buddies tivo flys thru menus.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> Earl, how come there isn't an entry for annoyances for slow responding box.. I sware this thing is super slow one minute mostely for football and other times it's quick...
> 
> Overall though for being the year 2006, the thing is freaking slow to respond! My buddies tivo flys thru menus.


It's in there. In fact, it was one of my original issues I "primed the pump" with when I started this thread concept (on the last software version).

And quit calling me Earl


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... Manual records in the sense that you set to records, for specific channels and times.
> 
> Channel 2 from 3:03 to 3:17
> Channel 3 from 3:05 to 3:32
> ...


Well, I just tried it, and I COULD watch something from MyVOD while two manual records were running.

I set up two manual records. Ch 375 11:25a to 11:35a, Ch 376 11:25a to 11:29a (had to do that because another recording was going to start at 11:29a) I did all that from about 11:23a to 11:24a.

A few seconds after 11:25a I got a dark blue screen regarding the two recordings that started at 11:25a, something to the effect that I had two recordings going, and I could return to live TV when they finished, blah, blah, blah, or I could cancel one of them, and there were options to do such.

I could see how one might think that the only choices one had were to "just sit there" (or go to Home Depot?), and wait for the recordings to finish, or cancel one of them. I chose to ignore that seeming "wall". Instead, I pressed "List", brought up MYVOD, and selected a show to watch (not one of the two that were recording). It started playing. As soon as it started playing I pressed "List" again to verify that the two short manual records I had set up were still recording. They were.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> And quit calling me Earl


They could call you worse? 
Gosh knows I have been called worse


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

are dual buffers coming? the ability to have SL's for the same show on multiple channels? the end of limits? Faster remote response time? Active USB's? When the us's are on will the R15 be able to read "Flash Discs"?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:



> are dual buffers coming? the ability to have SL's for the same show on multiple channels? the end of limits? Faster remote response time? Active USB's? When the us's are on will the R15 be able to read "Flash Discs"?


Dual Buffers Comming... not anytime "soon". They have yet to finalize any plans for dual buffers on either R15/HR20

SL's on multiple channels... I do beleive they are planning to do this.

End of Limits... No, there will always be limits... now are they going to be raised at some point?

Faster remote response... A little, not much...

Active USBs... not until DirecTV2Go is release

Flash Disks... no probably never.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

I think we will get all the goodies and features we desire about the same time 
as the R15's start dieing of old age.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> End of Limits... No, there will always be limits...


Wow, really? That's just sad.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> Wow, really? That's just sad.


Plus there's no real reason for limits. There's a HD in those units. All this points to is POOR DESIGN.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Dual Buffers Comming... not anytime "soon". They have yet to finalize any plans for dual buffers on either R15/HR20
> 
> SL's on multiple channels... I do beleive they are planning to do this.
> 
> ...


Anyone see the parallel between the R15 and "LOST"? We came to this "island" by accident, every update/episode teases us to no end with promises of good things to come, we are given sage advice by Hurly/Earl a real nice guy commited to making everyone happy but becoming less seen on the island every week. We are now learning of others/H20 that are out to cause us trouble.

And just when we think we have it all figured out, something new crops up to screw up the works!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmmm...R15/plane wreck?


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got another issue to report, and I believe it's pretty common. It's extremely repeatable on my R15. It persists even after resets.

When I am recording something, and I start watching it before it is done recording by selecting it in MyVOD, I see odd behavior after the show stops recording. The very first time that I hit the jump back button after the show stops recording, the R15 jumps to the end of the recording, and asks if I want to delete it. I can hit now, and restart the playback, but it usually asks if I want to delete it multiple times, and frequently asks if I want to stop recording anything else that may be recording. I would call this moderate. It does it every time I have this "start playback before recording ends" situation. Does anyone else see this?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jcloudm said:


> I've got another issue to report, and I believe it's pretty common. It's extremely repeatable on my R15. It persists even after resets.
> 
> When I am recording something, and I start watching it before it is done recording by selecting it in MyVOD, I see odd behavior after the show stops recording. The very first time that I hit the jump back button after the show stops recording, the R15 jumps to the end of the recording, and asks if I want to delete it. I can hit now, and restart the playback, but it usually asks if I want to delete it multiple times, and frequently asks if I want to stop recording anything else that may be recording. I would call this moderate. It does it every time I have this "start playback before recording ends" situation. Does anyone else see this?


That's odd. That use to be an issue but was "corrected" (aka. broken in a different way) with one of the software updates. The "fix" was to disable the jumpback after the recording finshed so that you couldn't use it at all.

Which model of the R15 do you have? 100, 300 or 500 and what software are you on?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Which model of the R15 do you have? 100, 300 or 500 and what software are you on?


Yes, I'm going to wait for this information (and see if I can reproduce it myself), as it contradicts one of my listed annoyance-level issues.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, it seems to be fixed (or bandaged) on mine. The jumback just stops working.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Which model of the R15 do you have? 100, 300 or 500 and what software are you on?


I have the -300 and software 0x104b.

It's relatively new - I got it about a month ago.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jcloudm said:


> I have the -300 and software 0x104b.
> 
> It's relatively new - I got it about a month ago.


That odd the jumpback should be disabled then. Have you tried redownloading the software?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Found a new issue - and I have yet to try to repeat it. I got the 10E8 s/w yesterday, and I noticed it with "Shark" last night. I watched the show while it was recording. That is, about 10 minutes in, I went to the MyVOD list, and started playing it. I noticed that the progress bar was stuck. No problem, I thought, I've hit that before. I hit "exit" went back to the list, and started playing it again... and again it got stuck. I shrugged it off, and then noticed something odd. When the commercial hit, I hit ffwd. Again the progress bar didn't budge. Then I hit the jump-back button to get out of ffwd and start playing again after the commercial. The progress bar jumped to where it should have been... but then it was stuck again! While it was playing and ffwding it wouldn't update the progress bar. But after coming out of ffwd mode it jumped to where it should be on the progress bar.

Just to check my own sanity, I went to another show that was already fully recorded, and played that show back. That one was fine.

I'm going to try this out again tonight. Record something and watch the playback while it's still recording. If it happens again, I'll do a reset and try again. Anyone else see this one?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

jpl said:


> ... I noticed that the progress bar was stuck....Then I hit the jump-back button to get out of ffwd and start playing again after the commercial. The progress bar jumped to where it should have been... but then it was stuck again! While it was playing and ffwding it wouldn't update the progress bar. But after coming out of ffwd mode it jumped to where it should be on the progress bar.
> ....I'm going to try this out again tonight. Record something and watch the playback while it's still recording. If it happens again, I'll do a reset and try again. Anyone else see this one?


The time marker getting stuck in the progress bar has been an on-going problem for several months. Hitting the jumpback button is the only thing that will reset the time marker to the correct spot. NOTE, though, if your time marker is stuck, and you stop watching a recording, you will re-enter at the point where the time marker was stuck, not the point you were when you stopped. If you're going to stop watching a recording, and you think the time marker might be stuck, press the jumpback button, just before you stop.


----------



## mjh456 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have model 300 with 104B software. The other night, it was in the middle of recording "Heroes" when I came home and tried to start playback of the show while letting the recording continue. It gave me the 'boop' sound and refused to play. I thought about stopping the recording, but didn't want to lose the first half of the show. Anyway, after the recording finished, playback worked as normal, but I had always been able to play back a show while it's still recording before this incident.

On the brighter side, NBC ran several repeat "Heroes" episodes Sunday night, and my SL, set to record first runs only, worked perfectly. That's the first time that has EVER worked for me. Maybe things are getting better.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mjh456 said:


> I have model 300 with 104B software. The other night, it was in the middle of recording "Heroes" when I came home and tried to start playback of the show while letting the recording continue. It gave me the 'boop' sound and refused to play. I thought about stopping the recording, but didn't want to lose the first half of the show. Anyway, after the recording finished, playback worked as normal, but I had always been able to play back a show while it's still recording before this incident.
> 
> On the brighter side, NBC ran several repeat "Heroes" episodes Sunday night, and my SL, set to record first runs only, worked perfectly. That's the first time that has EVER worked for me. Maybe things are getting better.


I first noticed back on 10C8 (10C0) I had at the time, that the first run logic for the major networks was working properly. This was back in May and the new season was coming to an end.

I would fully expect the majors to continue working but I haven't seen the same on Food Network or Discovery. Not to mention the other non-majors.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> The time marker getting stuck in the progress bar has been an on-going problem for several months. Hitting the jumpback button is the only thing that will reset the time marker to the correct spot. NOTE, though, if your time marker is stuck, and you stop watching a recording, you will re-enter at the point where the time marker was stuck, not the point you were when you stopped. If you're going to stop watching a recording, and you think the time marker might be stuck, press the jumpback button, just before you stop.


I agree - I've had the stuck time-bar before... just never this manifestation of it. Generally exiting out of play-back and going back in takes care of it. I thought it was just a tad coincidental, coming right after the s/w update. As an aside, I tried it again when I got home, and this time it worked fine. Good point about hitting the jump-back before exiting, btw. Normally when I hit this issue the time bar never progresses (or it stops progressing part of the way through the playback) and even jump-backs won't move the marker.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I've added a new one to the end of "annoyances". I've got at least two recordings that are showing really strange status bar behavior. The worst of them is a 30 minute recording that looks like it's a *20 hour recording*! You're only allowed to navigate from 19:30 to 20:00, though. Another one is a 30 minute recording that looks like a one hour recording (same sort of thing).


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

Walters - I reported that behavior with 10C8 update 
I received the 10c8 update on 8/9. I recorded three one hour programs that day and the timer bar had the normal 0 on the left and 1 on the right. Yesterday, I recorded a one hour program at 10AM EST and there was a 0 on the left, time marks across the bar then almost to the end was a 12:00 on the bottom left and at the very end was 13:00 at top left. A second one hour program recorded at 2PM had 16:00 and 17:00 on the left. I watched that one and the time tracked between 16:00 until it hit 17:00. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

Since I have received the update, my system will randomly jump to the previous channel with out anyone using the remote. I guess this could either be a box issue or a remote issue but I would think it is the box since it only started after I got the last update.


----------



## mistcove (Oct 2, 2002)

goondog71 said:


> Since I have received the update, my system will randomly jump to the previous channel with out anyone using the remote. I guess this could either be a box issue or a remote issue but I would think it is the box since it only started after I got the last update.


its the box , after the update mine is also !!


----------



## keithwklb (Nov 2, 2006)

I have model 300 with 104B software as well.....This is my new issue...I record the TODAY show every morning...it appeared recorded in the "MY LIST" screen when the recording was complete....when i hit play, it took me back to "live" programming..tried it a few times..nothing....I reset the recorder (Direct tvs answer to everything) and when it rebooted, the show was gone.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

keithwklb said:


> I have model 300 with 104B software as well.....This is my new issue...I record the TODAY show every morning...it appeared recorded in the "MY LIST" screen when the recording was complete....when i hit play, it took me back to "live" programming..tried it a few times..nothing....I reset the recorder (Direct tvs answer to everything) and when it rebooted, the show was gone.


Come to think of it, I've had several of this "unplayable recording" (which I've just added to Severe) behavior. I've never noticed it being deleted on reset, though (I usually just pick another recording due to the way I use this particular box).


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

keithwklb said:


> ...it appeared recorded in the "MY LIST" screen when the recording was complete....when i hit play, it took me back to "live" programming..tried it a few times..nothing....


If that should happen again, try changing the channel (if the show was on NBC, change to CBS), then try again to view the recorded show.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmm, that reminded me of another known issue (that of losing a recording on reset if it's still in the live buffer, even if the recording is complete). keithwklb: how long after the completion of Today show did this happen?


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

I recorded 4 shows on Friday night, three out of four were fine. On the fourth one, when I tried to play it, all I had was the black screen. I tried 4X FF, but it showed no progress on the time bar. I exited (it did not hang up) and then tried to go back in, but it still did the same thing. Then I tried the skip to the end button (got to 59 min point) and had a picture, so I used the 4X RW button to get back to the beginning and I could watch the show fine.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That odd the jumpback should be disabled then. Have you tried redownloading the software?


I did redownload the software (about a week ago, still haven't gotten the latest update), and finally caught up enough with my recordings to have this testcase again.

And no, redownloading the software did not fix the problem of jumping to the end when using the jump back button after a recording has ended.


----------



## Necochino (Jan 27, 2005)

For the past two weeks my R15-300 has been acting up. I have a couple of series link set up, when I try to play the recording I get a blue screen. Nothing I press can change it or seems to have any effect on it. I think I've tried all combinations of keys proposed in this site to no avail. What's worse, eventually, after trying many keys, my R15 is totally locked and I have to reboot. At that time I also loose the recording from the list !

There is no problem with shows I've recorded over 15 days ago. I can play them fine. However, when I click on "upcoming episodes" I get information for a completely different show. For example, if I'm watching an episode of NCIS I receorded three weeks ago, it may give me information about the next episode of "Ugly Betty". It may suggest some problem with the guide data, but who knows...

I called D* and their solution was to reboot and reformat the receiver (press record + down arrow I believe). That "solution", of course, will delete everything I have not watched yet and, based on what I read in this site, may not even be a solution at all.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jcloudm said:


> I did redownload the software (about a week ago, still haven't gotten the latest update), and finally caught up enough with my recordings to have this testcase again.
> 
> And no, redownloading the software did not fix the problem of jumping to the end when using the jump back button after a recording has ended.


Sounds like you need a new R15 then. It should not be doing that.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Necochino said:


> For the past two weeks my R15-300 has been acting up. I have a couple of series link set up, when I try to play the recording I get a blue screen. Nothing I press can change it or seems to have any effect on it. I think I've tried all combinations of keys proposed in this site to no avail. What's worse, eventually, after trying many keys, my R15 is totally locked and I have to reboot. At that time I also loose the recording from the list !
> 
> There is no problem with shows I've recorded over 15 days ago. I can play them fine. However, when I click on "upcoming episodes" I get information for a completely different show. For example, if I'm watching an episode of NCIS I receorded three weeks ago, it may give me information about the next episode of "Ugly Betty". It may suggest some problem with the guide data, but who knows...
> 
> I called D* and their solution was to reboot and reformat the receiver (press record + down arrow I believe). That "solution", of course, will delete everything I have not watched yet and, based on what I read in this site, may not even be a solution at all.


Don't know about the second part with the guide data. But from your first part with the recording not playing, try playing them from history. Go to history and find where it says recorded. Then select it and select play. Also have you tried a normal red button reset (this won't wipe the HD but sometimes help weird issues like this).


----------



## Necochino (Jan 27, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Don't know about the second part with the guide data. But from your first part with the recording not playing, try playing them from history. Go to history and find where it says recorded. Then select it and select play. Also have you tried a normal red button reset (this won't wipe the HD but sometimes help weird issues like this).


Many thanks for your quick reply.

Yes, I have tried the red button reset a couple of times with the same error. The recording will dissappear from my list and new recordings will not be playable. That's when I tried the unplug and then my call to the tech.

Last night, however, NCIS was autorecorded from the SL and I was able to play it ! The only difference might be that I did check into the pix while it was being recorded (to verify that it was viewable while recording) and even went to start the recording from the list (from the beginning and without a problem).

I am recording Jericho tonight and won't get home before it is recorded. I'm praying to the satellite gods that my R15 is cured from the hiccups...

Cheers,

P.S. I'm also ordering an RF remote now that I saw Edmund's posting. The IR range is really pitiful.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Necochino said:


> Many thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Yes, I have tried the red button reset a couple of times with the same error. The recording will dissappear from my list and new recordings will not be playable. That's when I tried the unplug and then my call to the tech.
> 
> ...


Since you're experiencing recording problems, have you tried a DA/REC reformat of your drive? I firmly believe that previous versions of the OS FUBARed the file system and that's what causes problems.

The R15 isn't the best DVR ever developed. BUT, if you follow a couple of my suggestsions I think you'll find it workable.

Do a DownArrow/REC reformat of your unit. It will clear your file system and you will loose all your recordings.

Do a reset once a week. I do mine Saturday or Sunday night. Make sure you have nothing currently recording and also do a channel change to clear the live buffer.

I've been doing this and I haven't seen a black screen or missed recording in months.

I'd also like to again suggest a reformat....I've suggested this before, but again, to all of you that have black screen and missed shows, why not try what I'm saying?

Is this an answer for DTVs problems? No, but if it gets your unit to work, why not try it?


----------



## Necochino (Jan 27, 2005)

...my R15 is back in working order (knock on wood). It did not miss any recordings this week and I can watch them all without any problems ! Thanks for all the suggestions. I did not reformat the HDD, so I did not lose any of my previously recorded shows. What can I say... hiccups, mood changes, whatever... I'm just happy for now...


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

10E8 is still alive (10F1 is dead???) maybe this thread should go back to sticky status?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

If your're still tracking under F1...

I watched the Spurs game on Wednesday. I padded with an hour. Towards the end of the game (I think I was about an hour behind live), I FF through commercials and noticed the jump back didn't stop the FF and jump back. I looked up, and sure enough, the recording had ended. The jump back button no longer worked until I stoped and restarted playback. The "fix" for the old bug of it kicking you to the end of the recording remains in F1.

Also, last night I was playing back something. I think it was still recording when I started plaing back. At the end, instead of the "delete" dialouge, it continued into the live buffer. So, that one's still there.


----------

